# Old School Toro



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got this old school freebie. It had No Spark, and the first thing I did was disconnect the safety switches and Key to no avail. I then went to do Points and Condenser. Much to my Surprise, I found it had a breakerless ignition! I found a replacement one in my parts stash, and it fired right up after I did fuel flush and carb clean. However, when I reconnected the electricals, it grounded out the spark, so I bypassed it directly to the key switch. Runs and Works Great-, minus the safetys. It will make someone a good cheap machine.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks to be in excellent overall condition as well, 👍


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice looking machine.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Don't see many of the 6hp models in that series, mostly 5, 7 and 8 hp. And yes, it has the newer (relatively) escutcheon logo, which somewhat lines up with elec ignitions.

tx


----------



## comedic.hearsay (Dec 4, 2021)

great condition for it's age


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

saw one here for $800. they may even get that with the shortages.....


----------

